

Lot of Indians are still using Orkut. - rathish_g
http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/traffic/explorer/?r=IN&l=ORKUT&csd=1230796800000&ced=1401861600000

======
manmohanbishnoi
I used Orkut for a few months and then switched to Facebook. I don't even
remember what Orkut was like ;)

